# custom grip for mathews???



## bbell31 (Dec 16, 2008)

whats the best thin grip i can buy for my mathews hyperlite?? i really like bowtechs thin grip...ne similar?? 

also, im want to get a custom string for my bow in lime green and yellow and i need it in a week...whos the best and will have it to me the quickest??


----------



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

Shrewd!!! I got an Mathews LX that had a Shrewd on it with a small Lilmbsaver strip on the front of the riser and the guy threw in the original grip because I wanted to use the original. Well when I got the bow home and felt it , I decided there was no way in hell I was gonna take that Shrewd grip off!!!!



http://www.shrewdarchery.com/home.php?cat=249


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*Jager*

Jager works great on my new S2.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Pro -Comp Grip*

If you dont want a Death Grip which I would highly recomend. We also sell The Pro- Comp Grip in Lost Camo Finish. It is very thin and comforable.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=771488


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=746136

Hartl's Custom Grips right here on AT by Tronjo.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*grippppp*

schrewd .end stop. kiss. bob b.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Try the Best*

I would say shrewd would be the way to go.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

either tronjo or torquless both awesome grips, as far as strings go try extreme i like mine very well and fast turnaround time.


----------

